# Best US pipe carver?



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay, so as I've gone down the slope as though I'm behind the wheel of a Winston Cup (sorry...nextel cup :tg ) Car, I've acquired...well a lot of pipes. Probably too many, considering. My next move is--I think--to stop buying many of the $40-$90 pipes and think about a select few, so I was wondering who all are the US based craftspeople/artists making pipes I should consider?

I'm familiar with names like Tinsky and Wiley...but are there others who should be considered? 

As a certified (read: certifiable) juried craftsman myself (League of NH Craftsmen, bowl turning), it's important to me to support people in the same position, ya know?

Thanks all.

BTW--it might help if I said I'm more of a fan of classic type pipe shapes--not against plateau tops (or bottoms!) but some of the pipe shapes I've seen that are just trying to be different don't do much for me--I admire the vision, but it's just not me.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Ruthenberg, Roush, Bosi to name a few.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

US pipe carvers

Rad Davis
Michael Lindner
Jody Davis
Brian Ruthenberg
John Crosby
Kurt Huhn
Sam Learned

A very realist suggestion for you to consider is - *Ron Fairchild *- from Houston. I have three of his custom made, classic shapes (Canadian, Dublin and Poker) starting at $200. Absolutely terrific smokers. Another would be - Tony Fillenwarth, especailly if you like the feel of deep rustication. These also smoke great!

Good luck


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I met Michael Lindner personally last week. Interesting fellow. He makes some beautiful pipes.

Another artisan to consider is a Dane living in Kentucky, Tonni Nielsen. Very nice guy who makes excellent pipes. A true master pipe maker!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

if your gonna lay down some cash for a pipe, consider going to a pipe show and doing it. you will get to personally meet the carver, ask questions , shop around perhaps get a better deal. Most important is that you get to meet the carver and actually get a feel for the pipe your looking for. I guarentee that the pipe you get will be more memorable then buying blind of the internet. 

something to think about.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

mr.c. make a VERY valid point! Buying from a pipemaker that you have met in person really makes that particular pipe special!


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I have pipes made by several US carvers and IMO, Brian Ruthenberg and Rad Davis are both tops.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

JPH is pretty good


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Ermo said:


> JPH is pretty good


Very true, however his pipes are way out of my league, they sell for literally hundreds of..............cents! 

Im just busting your chops Jeremy, you do carve a fine pipe, maybe i will have to get you to make one for me sometime!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with what you guys have said but i also want to say for the average pipe smoker like me who can't afford $400 pipe I love JM boswell pipes for the price.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I need to get a boswell, those look very good and nicely priced.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

sgresso said:


> I agree with what you guys have said but i also want to say for the average pipe smoker like me who can't afford $400 pipe I love JM boswell pipes for the price.


I'm with you on the boswells, I love the 4 boswells that I own, great pipe especially for the price.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

ok being the resident Negoita cheerleader ill throw his name in
Rolando Negoita - http://www.atelierrolando.com/
probably the most innovative carver ive seen not just NA, but global
but hes not just artsy fartsy designs either, the pipe i have is a great smoker. Very functional, and also superb quality.. every little detail worked on.

heres a up-and-comer seen him over at smokers forums.. actually i think hes no longer up-and-coming.. from the look of his work he IS a talented artist.
http://www.downiepipes.com/ stephan downie. i think his work is excellent, although i dont own any *YET* he is at the top of my list though

yet another "local boy" is joel shapiro from smokers forums
http://www.jspipes.com/pipesforsale.htm

North America is a hotbed of great artists right now.. but im seriously considering selling a kidney to get more of negoita's work

-hyp


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> I'm with you on the boswells, I love the 4 boswells that I own, great pipe especially for the price.


Ditto...

But I am the proud owner of 6 Boswells!!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I am not into pipes but Todd Johnson has to rank pretty high on the list.

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/todd-johnson/index.cfm


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

IMO, Lee Von Erck

http://www.von-erck.com/


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

So now I've got pipes from Kurt Huhn and Rad Davis. I'm really eyeballing a Tinsky...only a few dozen more NAC's to go!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Right now I have a Tinsky and a couple of Boswells, and that Tinsky is one of the best pipes I have ever bought.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Ruthenberg, Roush and Rad Davis for their sandblasted pipes. Ron Fairchild for his canadian pipes. Crosby for his large shanked pipes. 

Rolando Negoita and Todd Johnson for their artsy, albeit expensive pipes.

Not really Americans but I like pipes by Stephen Downie and Michael Parks.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

I have several of Mark Tinsky's, and I love them. :tu


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

since this thread resurfaced, i figured id mention that negoita now has many new pipes for sale on his websight..

if you have a spare kidney, better put it up on ebay now.. these things go FAST.

http://www.atelierrolando.com/pipes.htm

-hyp


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Two Tinsky's, two Dejarnett's, and a Boswell on the way.

http://dejarpipes.com/


----------

